# 50hp Evinrude Tilt/Trim won't stay up



## Flounder Hounder

I have a 50 hp Evinrude that has recently started losing tilt function. It will tilt up and down ok but, it will not stay up. I have bled it several times but it still leaks down. There is no evidence of oil leaking. Any ideas?


----------



## Sequoiha

if it is not leaking externally, then it is leaking internally,, probably the seat on the manual release valve..


----------



## TheCaptKen

Or the Oring on the ram is nicked, cylindered scored, check valve might have some trash in it. Just finished one and can tell you the seal kit is around $75


----------



## Flounder Hounder

Thanks for the input. Will get back with results...


----------



## Flounder Hounder

Still chasing the leak, If I back out the manual release and reseat , it will hold for a few cycles or even days, then it will leak down. So, I believe that is the culprit. After removing the C clipI can back out the screw only so far then it will stop. My question now is, Should the pull out from there with vice grips? I don't want ( can't afford) to break anything!


----------



## Clam

Flounder Hounder said:


> Still chasing the leak, If I back out the manual release and reseat , it will hold for a few cycles or even days, then it will leak down. So, I believe that is the culprit. After removing the C clipI can back out the screw only so far then it will stop. My question now is, Should the pull out from there with vice grips? I don't want ( can't afford) to break anything!


Yes, I replaced manual relief on my 48 SPL and the o-ring is keeping it from coming out. Vice grips, needle nose pliers or channel locks will get it out.


----------



## Flounder Hounder

Thanks, I'll try that next


----------



## Flounder Hounder

I finally had time to rebuild my tilt/ trim. It WAS the manual release valve! I found a worn and broken o'ring. I probably could have gotten by with just replacing the one o'ring but I went ahead and rebuilt the whole thing since the oil looked like there were o'ring parts inside. Thanks for the advise.


----------

